

Photos from Chicago's Gangster Past, Minus the Romance - fhinson
http://www.citylab.com/crime/2015/01/unrestricted-access-to-images-of-chicagos-criminal-history/384225/

======
dmix
More and better photos here:
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/galleries/2014/12/14/gangsters-...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/galleries/2014/12/14/gangsters-
and-grifters-of-chicago-photos.html)

------
latkin
[http://cdn.theatlantic.com/assets/media/img/posts/2015/01/Sc...](http://cdn.theatlantic.com/assets/media/img/posts/2015/01/Screen_Shot_2015_01_08_at_12.57.54_PM/80ab0ecd7.png)

It's a young Kramer...

------
anigbrowl
The 'lipstick killer' case may very well have been a gross miscarriage of
justice. It's a long read:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Heirens](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Heirens)

